# BR700 & BR600 side pull conversion like BR800?



## skygear (May 10, 2020)

I found a used side pull for a BR800 for sale. It has the 3 screws in the same place as the 2 previous models in the back pull. Can it be done? Can someone please post up the teardown of both the BR800 and the BR700 so I can see oof any of the other screw holes line up? Or does anyone know if it is swappable or able to be retrofitted?


----------



## Justin Taylor (May 17, 2020)

It can’t because you would need a recoil spring like the br 800


----------



## skygear (May 17, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> It can’t because you would need a recoil spring like the br 800


So this wouldn't work then? https://www.ebay.com/itm/STARTER-FO...046727?hash=item548257d387:g:7HwAAOSwJD9eiu4g


----------



## Justin Taylor (May 17, 2020)

skygear said:


> So this wouldn't work then? https://www.ebay.com/itm/STARTER-FO...046727?hash=item548257d387:g:7HwAAOSwJD9eiu4g
> 
> View attachment 828312
> View attachment 828313


The fly wheels are different from the 800 to the 600 I’m nig sure about the 700 but one problem your going to face is that there’s a little support that goes into the fan housing which the 600 and 700 dosent have


----------



## skygear (May 18, 2020)

Anyone have the parts list and diagram for the BR700 & BR800


----------

